# Quote For You All



## Quillstine (Dec 2, 2013)

Little something for everyone....cause I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Asterisk (Dec 3, 2013)

I just _have_ to tell you how much I love this... thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 3, 2013)

Asterisk said:


> I just _have_ to tell you how much I love this... thank you so much for sharing!



You're most very welcome


----------



## Devor (Dec 3, 2013)

You should make that quote your signature.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 3, 2013)

Devor said:


> You should make that quote your signature.



That is such an awesome idea....I have done it and claimed it as my own!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 3, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> That is such an awesome idea....I have done it and claimed it as my own!



He means your signature on this site, the one that would show up at the bottom of your posts.  But that's still cool!


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 3, 2013)

Ireth said:


> He means your signature on this site, the one that would show up at the bottom of your posts.  But that's still cool!



I tried to make it that...no idea how to make it appear though!


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 3, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> I tried to make it that...no idea how to make it appear though!



Wait......it just started working!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 3, 2013)

It's there. I can see it now. ^^


----------



## Spider (Dec 3, 2013)

That's awesome. After all, if we killed dragons then Mythic Scribes wouldn't exist.


----------



## The Construct (Dec 4, 2013)

Inspirational and beautiful. Be right back, tweeting this!


----------

